# Middletown, CT



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking for Drivers and Shovelers for the upcoming season. Contact Dave 860-347-5929


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Drivers and Shovelers still need for the upcoming winter, 5 hour Minimum, excellent wages. Call Dave 860.347.5929


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you into residential or commercial? What part of M-town?


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Our contracts are 100% commercial. Give me a call so we can discuss location. Dave 860.347.5929


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Still Looking for a couple of more people. All commercial work, good pay, Give me a call, David 860.347.5929
[email protected]


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

It is that time of year again. I am looking for drivers. All work is done at commercial properties. Candidate must be reliable, mechanically inclined and experiened. You must have a CLEAN license.

Contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

sent a pm - thanks


----------

